# Growing Boy....still?



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I know hedgehogs 'mature' at six months or so but I don't know how much they may grow after that. Sumo will be seven months old next week; he was 530 grams his first day with us and he was 550 grams this morning. His weight fluctuates between 540-550, seemingly without reason.

I am asking because up until now, I have been feeding a 'growing boy' and haven't worried about limiting his food. But I want to be sure I am not creating an obesity issue. He cleans his plate every night except for the carrots and sweet potatoes (he takes his time eating around those) :roll:. It seems like if I left a five gallon bucket of chicken and watermelon, he would eat it until it was gone.So, last night, for example, he ate:
- 10 crickets
- 3 mealies
- 2-3 tbsp of ground chicken
- 1-2 tbsp of veggies and fruit

I know they come in all sizes and 550 isn't huge and he doesn't look overweight at all: still a 'good' shape; rolls into a ball easily; wheels readily (not sure how much but definitely off and on for two hours); no obvious extra fat anywhere...but...when should I stop limiting his food, if ever?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am adding a couple pics...NOW you'll want to read my post. :twisted:

Sumo about to nom on his fave food ever!
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m55 ... uly006.jpg

Doesn't he look just like a Sumo??
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m55 ... uly005.jpg


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: You had me at the pictures. I forgot the question now...


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i have no idea, but i like the pictures. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You guys are SO much help. :roll: 

May you have mealie and cricket escapees in your respective beds tonight.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

He looks about the size of Little Foot and I consider Little Foot a healthy weight. As long as he doesn't have noticeable fat or yellow fur near his arm pits, I wouldn't worry too much. If you are concerned you could quick call your vet and see what he/she thinks about his weight. 

I was always told that as long as they can completely roll up than they are fine and males can run on the larger side. Two of my boys are in the mid 500's and Gizmo was flirting with 600 for awhile. 

If you are worried maybe try cutting food portions back just slightly. Nothing drastic. 

I hope I helped so the mealworms and crickets stay out of my bed!!!!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank YOU, LFM...may you have an insect-free peaceful slumber and may all your escapees find their way into PJM and FC's beds.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MissC said:


> You guys are SO much help. :roll:
> 
> May you have mealie and cricket escapees in your respective beds tonight.


 :shock: oh...?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I know it's not much help but Sumo is so adorable and that bowl is awesome :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I know it's not much help but Sumo is so adorable and that bowl is awesome :lol:


you are a brave woman.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Hopefully she'll choose to release mealworms instead of crickets, both are gross but crickets would be over the top lol


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I couldnt help but giggle at the mealie infestation you cursed everyone with :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I know Lily actually kept gaining weight even after she turned one and wasn't physically growing anymore, which is why she's now up closer to 500 grams rather than around the 350 that she was when she was a year old. She didn't get obese (though the vet did say around the 500 gram mark that she shouldn't gain any more), so maybe that's just the fill-out stage? Or she's just weird, who knows. :lol: Not like I have another hedgie to compare her to!

I've always read that you just shouldn't limit food...But it's definitely hard to know when you have the special case where you should. I agree with LFM, as long as he can still roll into a ball, doesn't have fat rolls, etc. I don't see any reason to limit food. If you are concerned, maybe you could try just increasing the veggies that he will eat? Not sure how well that'd go over with him though. :lol:


----------



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

Your pictures are adorable!! I personally have no clue on the subject and i'm a newbie parent... But when I went to the vet this week she told me that female hedgehogs can generally be anywhere from 300-500g. Anywhere after 500g then start to analyze her food intake more closely to see she doesn't gain alot more weight. She did mention males tend to be larger. I have no clue if that helps or if she's actually right... :? But just passing on what she told me.

P.S I also love the bowl


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the...er...um...'help', everyone, well, thank you: LFM, Kelsey and Bella. :roll: You're saying pretty much what I figured, so I will just carry on...I plan to do a vet visit in the next couple weeks and I know she's going to fall over when I tell her his weight and what he eats but I am going to challenge her to find any signs of obesity.  

And to everyone else: my insects of choice are mealie aliens; crickets - the really big ones with the sticky-outy limbs everywhere and BIG eyes on their weird swively head; and roaches...lots and lots of roaches. Sweet dreams. :twisted:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Ppppfft! You don't scare me. I'll just borrow Rivoli's Henry & he can take care of all the bug & she will get a good nights sleep. :lol: 

Besides, even though we weren't much help, we LOVE Sumo-so you can't really be too upset with us.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> Ppppfft! You don't scare me. I'll just borrow Rivoli's Henry & he can take care of all the bug & she will get a good nights sleep. :lol:
> 
> Besides, even though we weren't much help, we LOVE Sumo-so you can't really be too upset with us.


Henry doesn't eat bugs. You will have to borrow Hallie and sacrifice your shoes. :twisted:

And you GOTTA think anyone who could raise such a terrific boy is just fricking awesome, hey??


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman stopped gaining weight around when he was about 6 months, but over the past few weeks, he started gaining weight again. Good to know he's not the only one that's doing this.


----------

